# Hilfe zu NAV



## Tilo (7 September 2002)

Hallo alle zusammen
Hab mich mal an den Rat gehalten und mich wegen YAW (<- hatte sogar das Vergnügen bereits Dr.Seltsam kennen lernen zu dürfen...) mal auf Trojaner.de ein wenig umgechaut. Ich hätts bleiben lassen sollen! Dort tauchte die Meinung auf, das NAV ein nicht so gutes Programm sein soll. Aus meiner persönlichen Erfahrung heraus kann ich dies nicht bestätigen. Das Programmchen hat mich bisher noch zuverlässig gegen alle bisher aufgetauchten Viren geschützt. Auch der Support hintendran ist o.k. Aber was solls - jedem, wie´s Ihm gefällt. . . Bin im Moment allerdings daher ein wenig verunsichert, was ich machen soll. Es gibt einfach zu viele Meinungen. Und um mich durch alle Foren und Beiträge von Trojaner bzw. hier zu klicken und diese zu lesen, fehlt mir einfach die Zeit (und das nötige Kleingeld  :lol: ) Aber was solls - jedem, wie´s Ihm gefällt. . . 
Ein Problem hab ich allerdings doch seit neuestem. Nach der Installation von Win ME funktioniert der e-mail Schutz nich mehr  
Auch Symantec konnte mir da nich so recht weiterhelfen. Versucht haben Sie es! Nur als letzte hilfe wurde ich auf einen englischen Artikel verwiesen, den ich nich verstehe. Naja mein Englisch is auch nicht soo riesig, aber bisher hats immer gereicht.  
Kann mir da jemand bei der Problemlösung helfen?

Auch hab ich mich schon mal mit dem Thema Firewall auseinandergesezt. Der Einfachheit halber würd ich gern NAV mit der Firewall von Symantec also Norton ergänzen. spricht da was dagegen? Gibt es bessere AV Programme bzw. Firewalls?  

Danke schon mal im Vorraus für Eure Mühe.


----------



## Heiko (7 September 2002)

Zu den AV-Programmen:
Das ist zu einem gewissen Teil auch eine Frage der Philosophie.
NAV hat bekanntermaßen den größten Speicherverbrauch, ist teilweise relativ langsam, war aber andererseits beim Mailschutz ganz vorne dran (das ist ja heute noch nicht überall dabei).
Der Mailschutz wiederum hatte zeitweise mit bestimmten Viren heftige Probleme, so dass er manchmal Viren unerkannt durchließ. Immer noch besser als überhaupt kein Mailschutz - könnte man meinen.
Ich bin seit mittlerweile über zehn Jahren NAV-Anwender und damit auch recht zufrieden. Es gibt zwar einigere Haken und Ösen, allerdings wird das überall so sein...


----------



## Devilfrank (7 September 2002)

Hallo Thilo,

schliesse mich der Meinung von Heiko an. Über Virenscanner filosofieren die Experten und solche, die sich dafür halten...
Fakt ist, dass ich ebenfalls die NortonInternetSecurity (Scanner und Firewall) am Laufen habe. Wo andere Scanner noch seelig vor sich hingeschlafen haben, hat der NAV seinen "Tobsuchtsanfall" bekommen, als zum ersten Mal ne Klez-verseuchte Mail bei mir einflog. 
Ich denke, dass der Virenscanner von Symantec in Ordnung ist. Eine Schwäche gibt es. Gilt es gepackte Dateien zu scannen, schwächelt er im Vergleich zu anderen Scannern. Wenn man das weiss, kann man sich entsprechend verhalten. Ausserdem: Wird die entsprechende Datei manuell entpackt (Installation z.B.) und es ist ein Virus drin, schlägt der Norton wieder zu. So relativiert sich das Ganze wieder.
Bedenklich ist bei Dir jedoch, dass sich die Mail-Prüfung nicht aktivieren lässt. Hier spinnt das Windows rum. Hat denn eine Neuinstallation nichts gebracht? Gegebenenfalls lädst Du Dir das Remooval-Tool für NAV von der Symantec-Site herunter. (RNAAV) Heisst das Tool - glaub ich. Das putzt den NAV restlos vom System und Du kannst neu installieren. Dann sollte es endlich funzen.
Fazit: Da der NAV bei Dir läuft, pack die NPF dazu, konfiguriere die anständig und fertich.

Gruss Frank


----------



## Tilo (7 September 2002)

DevilFrank schrieb:
			
		

> Bedenklich ist bei Dir jedoch, dass sich die Mail-Prüfung nicht aktivieren lässt. Hier spinnt das Windows rum. Hat denn eine Neuinstallation nichts gebracht? Gegebenenfalls lädst Du Dir das Remooval-Tool für NAV von der Symantec-Site herunter. (RNAAV) Heisst das Tool - glaub ich. Das putzt den NAV restlos vom System und Du kannst neu installieren. Dann sollte es endlich funzen.
> Fazit: Da der NAV bei Dir läuft, pack die NPF dazu, konfiguriere die anständig und fertich.



Eben nich!!!! :bigcry: 
Hab den ganzen Sch... bereits mehrfach von der Platte geputzt. Mal mit RNAAV, mal ohne RNAAV und anschließender Handarbeit - der Erfolg ist jedesmal der gleiche, nämlich das sich der e-mail Schutz nich aktivieren läßt!!! :bigcry: 

Wie gesagt, ich hab auch im Hause Symantec nachgefragt deswegen. Man hat ja versucht mir zu helfen. Das muß ich ja mal sagen, aber Erfolg hatte es keinen. Schade, das die Leute keine Hausbesuche machen... Klärung vor Ort ist immer noch das beste.  

Bis jetzt isses ja noch gut gegangen - aber ein blödes Gefühl isses trotzdem, wenn Du weißt, das was nicht o.k. is! Und auf Dauer kann und will ich dieses Manko nich hinnehemen!

Evtl liegt es ja daran, daß sich Office 97 und Win ME nich vertragen? Sich sozusagen hinter den Kulissen kloppen?  
Wenn ich jetzt mein System mir der Firewall von Norton aufrüste, behebe ich damit das Problem? Oder tritt dann genau das Gegenteil ein?

(Ich weiß, wer viel fragt, geht viel irre - trotzdem...)


----------



## Devilfrank (7 September 2002)

Hi Thilo,

jetzt mal nicht verzweifeln. Mit der NPF behebst Du das Problem nicht. Hier hakelt das WinME rum und läßt die ständige Prüfung nicht zu.
Frage: Ist das ME ne OEM-Version vorinstalliert auf dem Rechner?


----------



## Tilo (7 September 2002)

DevilFrank schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Thilo,
> 
> jetzt mal nicht verzweifeln. Mit der NPF behebst Du das Problem nicht.
> 
> ...



OEM - Version????    Keine Ahnung - aber vorinstalliert wars bereits. ich hab nur ne sogennnannte Rescue CD mitbekommen...

Hilft Dir das?


----------



## Tilo (7 September 2002)

SORRY

Irgendwer oder -was spinnt hier - Ich oder mein computer oder gar der Server???

Jedesmal wenn ich obenstehenden Beitrag posten wollte, dauerte es Ewigkeiten, bis überhaupt etwas passiert ist. Naja und dann hieß es: Server nicht gefunden.
Bitte mal die überzähligen Postings löschen - Danke.
Eins reicht glaub ich aus


----------



## Heiko (7 September 2002)

Irgendwie läuft da ein Rädchen im Dreck. Ist aber nur bei manchen Topics so. Ich kann noch nicht definitiv sagen, woran es liegt. Nachdem alles upgedatet wurde, kanns eigentlich nur noch am MySQL liegen. Ich bin grade dabei, eine komplette Neuinstallation des Servers mit Woody vorzubereiten und hoffe, dass dann keine Probleme mehr auftreten.
Komisch ist nur, dass das Problem teilweise durch einen Neustart des Servers nicht, aber durch einen Neustart des Client behoben werden konnte.


----------



## Tilo (7 September 2002)

Vielleicht hat einfach nur jemand auf der Leitung gestanden...  :lol: 
Hauptsache is doch, das es wieder geht - zumindest für Otto Normaluser.


----------



## Heiko (7 September 2002)

Nein, das ist nur teilweise befriedigend. Wenn, dann solls wirklich funktionieren.
Dummerweise läuft mittlerweile auf dem Server so viel, dass eine Migration nicht wirklich einfach wird... :-(


----------



## Devilfrank (7 September 2002)

Hallo Thilo,

schau mal auf Deine Festplatte. In der Regel gibt es ein Laufwerk D:\ von dem die WinME Installation gemacht wurde. Dort findest Du einen Ordner Monitor. Diesen Ordner benennst Du bitte um in "Monitore". Dann sollte die Installation von NAV richtig funktionieren. Heisst: Über die eigene Deinstallationsroutine von Norton NAV deinstallieren, anschliessend noch einmal installieren. Grund der Aktion: Systemrelevante Treiber und Geräte werden in dem benannten Ordner abgelegt und das funzt nicht, wenn er nicht umbenannt worden ist.

Hoffentlich wars das endlich.
 :evil: 

Gruss Frank


----------



## Tilo (8 September 2002)

Gute Idee. Nur welchen von den 11 Monitor Ordnern nehm ich jetzt?
Alle sind im Verzeichniss C:\Windows\Inf. Anzubieten hätt ich die Ordner: Monitor, Monitor 1-9 sowie Monitor C mit unterschiedl. Größen...(von 3KB bis 59 KB is alles da  )


----------



## Tilo (24 September 2002)

Hallihallohallöle
Ich noch mal wg. NAV. Hab mich noch mal etwas intensiver mit dem Online Service von Symantec unterhalten. Und siehe da, es hat geholfen. der e-mail Schutz funktioniert jetzt ebenfalls. 

...Und ich fühl mich wesentlich wohler ...


----------



## Heiko (24 September 2002)

Nebenbei: es gibt schon NAV 2003 mit überarbeitetem Mailschutz. Zudem werden Attachments von Instant Messengern geschützt. Warum man da gerade ICQ nicht mit aufnimmt ist mir allerdings ein Rätsel...


----------



## Tilo (24 September 2002)

Lang nichts mehr gehört von dir...
Ja also man hat mir auf meine Frage diesbezüglich am Telefon geantwortet, das NAV seine Produkte jeweils auch per update auf dem neuesten Stand hält. Der User also sozusagen bereits die Version 2003 auf dem Rechner hat. Sollte man mir da eine Falschinformation zukommen lassen haben???


----------



## Heiko (24 September 2002)

Du kriegst die ganzen "kleinen" Verbesserungen online mit. Schau mal, ob Du bei Dir einen Messenger-Schutz aktivieren kannst. Oder ob bei ausgehenden Mails immer noch das dicke Fenster in der Mitte des Bildschirms kommt oder eine kleines unten rechts.
Daran siehst Du, dass Du vermutlich noch die alte Version hast.


----------



## Tilo (24 September 2002)

Heiko schrieb:
			
		

> Du kriegst die ganzen "kleinen" Verbesserungen online mit. Schau mal, ob Du bei Dir einen Messenger-Schutz aktivieren kannst. Oder ob bei ausgehenden Mails immer noch das dicke Fenster in der Mitte des Bildschirms kommt oder eine kleines unten rechts.
> Daran siehst Du, dass Du vermutlich noch die alte Version hast.



Böse Falle das. Das dicke Fenterlein öffnet sich beim senden noch immer.   
Also sollte ich mich wohl schleinigst auf den Weg machen und mir die "neuere" Version besorgen. Ich arme Sau! Dabei war ich so froh, endlich mal keine Fehlermeldung beim Start zu bekommen...  :evil:


----------



## Heiko (24 September 2002)

Ob die neue Version wirklich "besser" oder nur "neuer" bzw. "anders" ist, kann Dir niemand sagen.


----------



## Tilo (24 September 2002)

Heiko schrieb:
			
		

> Ob die neue Version wirklich "besser" oder nur "neuer" bzw. "anders" ist, kann Dir niemand sagen.



Hmmm - na gut. Da werd ich wohl erst mal noch ein wenig warten mit dem Kauf. Gibt´s denn schon irgendwo erste Test-/Erfahrungsberichte zu diesem Thema???


----------



## Devilfrank (24 September 2002)

@Tilo,
das LiveUpdate sorgt für aktuelle Virendefinitionen und pflegt die bestehende Version. Deswegen hast Du nicht die neue Version 2003 drauf. Das muss Dich jetzt aber nicht beunruhigen. Die NAV2003 ist ja gerade erst am Anlaufen. Ich empfehle erst mal abzuwarten, wie sie sich so in der täglichen Praxis schlägt.

@Heiko
ICQ...is dat wat zum futtern? Hört sich so a bisserl an wie Eis mit Quark.
*fg*
 


Gruss Frank


----------



## Heiko (24 September 2002)

DevilFrank schrieb:
			
		

> ICQ...is dat wat zum futtern? Hört sich so a bisserl an wie Eis mit Quark. *fg*


Jo, so ähnlich.
Irgendwie habe ich den Verdacht, dass ICQ breiter genutzt wird als MSN Messenger z.B.
Recht interessant ist auch Trillian.


----------



## Devilfrank (27 September 2002)

Apropos Trillian:
Der Sicherheits-Patch ist verfügbar:
http://www.chip.de/news_stories/news_stories_8851121.html
Muss man haben!



Gruss Frank


----------

